# Lancer 2 lignes de commandes au démarrage de session



## GlisseMan (30 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour tout le monde !! 

Je viens vers vous car je suis un peu bloqué..

Je coupe tout de suite l'herbe sous le pied des gens qui me diront "Fallé cherché sur gougoule" J'ai fait pas mal de recherches mais beaucoup parlent de choses que je ne connais pas ! 

Je m'explique.. 

Je me suis amusé à installer Mac OS Big Sur sur mon MacBook Pro. (Oui pourquoi une beta?) 

J'aimais beaucoup l'interface présentée et j'ai eu l'envie de la tester. J'ai aimé et je ne compte plus retourner sous Catalina..

Seul souci, le programme "*Parallels Desktop*" ne se lance plus sans encombres...

Par quelques recherches, j'ai trouvé d'ou pouvais venir le souci et, effectivement, les solutions proposées l'ont réglé.

Seulement, je me retrouve, à chaque ouverture de session, à devoir lancer 2 lignes de codes dans le Terminal afin de pouvoir lancer le programme.

Ces lignes de codes sont celles-ci : 


```
gaet@MacBook-Pro-3 ~ % export SYSTEM_VERSION_COMPAT=1               
gaet@MacBook-Pro-3 ~ % open -a "/Applications/Parallels Desktop.app"
```

J'aimerais grandement que cela se fasse à chaque démarrage de session sans que je ne doive intervenir...

J'ai pu voir à pas mal d'endroit des gens parler d'AppleScript pour créer une application à placer dans le Launchd etc etc, seulement, je n'y comprends rien..

J'ai essayé de m'atteler à l'AppleScript mais rien n'y fait, je n'y arrive pas..

J'ai tenté un Automator aussi mais, malheureusement, cela n'a d'effet que lorsque je lance le raccourci Automator..

La subtilité est qu'il faut absolument que les 2 lignes de commandes soient ouvertes dans cet ordre et dans la même fenêtre de Terminal. (Sinon, forcément, ça ne fonctionne pas )

Du coup, j'espère que quelqu'un pourra m'aider à créer un AppleScript ou autre manière pour arriver à mes fins.

Je sais que cela peut prendre du temps mais, si la personne qui m'aidera le désire (et pour montrer ma soif d'apprendre) je veux bien ne pas recevoir un simple bloc de code à rentrer dans AppleScript et le lancer.. j'aimerais vraiment comprendre le principe d'utilisation de ce programme..

Merci d'avance à tous! 

Glisseman


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Octobre 2020)

Si c'est bien comme dans Catalina :

Dans automator, créer une nouvelle "application" qui contiendra tes commandes
Tu enregistreras cette application dans le dossier de ton choix (dossier automator de iCloud par défaut)
Ensuite, va dans "préférences système > utilisateurs et groupes > ton user > ouverture" et ajoute cette application
Elle se lancera alors à chaque démarrage

Concernant automator, il suffit de choisir comme action "Exécuter un script shell" et d'y mettre tes commandes


----------



## GlisseMan (30 Octobre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Si c'est bien comme dans Catalina :
> 
> Dans automator, créer une nouvelle "application" qui contiendra tes commandes
> Tu enregistreras cette application dans le dossier de ton choix (dossier automator de iCloud par défaut)
> ...


Tout d'abord, merci pour ta réaction rapide!

Maintenant, j'ai une autre question..

est-ce possible de faire en sorte que la fenêtre du terminal se ferme après l'exécution de ces 2 commandes?


Autant pour moi, j'avais coché l'option réouvrir les applications au redémarrage...

UN GRAND MERCI A TOI !!!

C'était plus simple que je ne le pensais..

J'avais déjà testé Automator mais je n'avais simplement pas choisi de créer une application au départ!!

en tout cas, encore merci


----------

